# Calling All Hardcores



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Ok, looks like a few of you guys have some of the esentials to stay alive, lets see if we all know how to use'em. 

In these temps people, this won't be for the faint of heart. 
It's been -10 at night and not much better during the day with the wind chills that we've been having.

We're not going to bring the gear we normally would for a winter camping trip, but, rather what we would have with us on an all day hunt.

Ok, that being said, lets rock and roll.

3 nights, 4 days. Thursday thru Sunday. ( days aren't set in stone , week-days are ok too. )
Weather be damned. The colder and nastier the better.
We can't pick and choose when an emergency will arise.

_*Nothing*_ other than what you can fit in and normally have in your day pak.

This will be a simulation of a day hunt gone wrong with us getting lost and having to improvise using whatever we have with us and natural materials at hand.

Building, maintaining and improving a winter shelter. ( Debris hut ) 
Practicing different fire starting techniques and maintaining a long term fire. Best tinder, best type of wood, making a tinder bundle for travel, making charred cloth and how to use it, etc ........
Practicing different techinques on staying warm at night. Hot bed, hot rocks etc..... Identifing safe rocks from the ones that will explode.
Finding water and or water rationing and purification.
Food gathering and snaring as well as hunting. Whatever works. Snares work better at night, hunt during the day.
Primitave food preperation. Cooking on a spit, flat rock etc......

In a nutshell, honing basic winter survival skills.

10 rounds each and _*no more.*_ ( I'll be carrying a scoped 10/22 )
Back pak with whatever you would bring for a day in the big woods and nothing else.

For those that don't think they'll make it the whole 4 days, we'll say a prayer before we eat you. 

Just kidding, we'll be within earshot of the road and only a few miles from town. It's a woods where I have squirrel camp every year and I'll give you a ride to your truck if you decide that you don't want to/can't finish the week-end.

Being confident in yourself knowing that you can survive if you need to really boosts the confidence level.

Staying alive in a life threatening situation is just as much in the mind as it is having the skills.

Anyway, this is not a class. I'm just seeing who might have the interest and the knowledge to hang out for a week-end and sharpen up a few skills.

Remember, _this is not a camping trip._ This is an excerise in survival. Your going to get cold, wet and hungry........unless you know how to handle yourself in these conditions. Those of us that are experienced will help ya out to a certain extent, but, the whole idea is to be self sufficient.

It'll be fun. 

Any _*serious* _takers ?


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Since I already know how to do all of that stuff...all I'm taking is my Bic lighter. 

If I should ever find myself in the situation that your describing, I'm setting the whole woods on fire. Rescued in 3 hours or less!

The rest of you guys can have fun collecting the lint from your bellie buttons for tinder and otherwise freezing in the snow, but I'm getting to old for that stuff.

Mitch


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Nobody's up for an adventure ?


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I would, but I will be in Cancun all that week working on my beach survival skills in case I ever get shipwrecked in the Caribbean.

L & O


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Anybody ?

Where's Micky Finn ? This is right up his alley.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> Since I already know how to do all of that stuff...all I'm taking is my Bic lighter.
> 
> If I should ever find myself in the situation that your describing, I'm setting the whole woods on fire. Rescued in 3 hours or less!
> 
> ...


Actually this is an ideal opportunity for anyone wanting to know how to get through a potential life taking situation. 

Mitch


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

I would be interested, but have just taken interest in this topic and have just started looking at getting a kit togethor.Also I will be working and can not take the time off. Maybe we could do this dureing the sommer months.I should have the basics togethor by then. I do have a lot to learn.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

twohats said:


> I would be interested, but have just taken interest in this topic and have just started looking at getting a kit togethor.Also I will be working and can not take the time off. Maybe we could do this dureing the sommer months.I should have the basics togethor by then. I do have a lot to learn.


Winter survival in the summer? How does that work? :lol:

I'm intrigued, but lack the confidence/experience/know-how. Wouldn't want to be a burden.

Not the same thing, but I'd be up for something the first week of April when I have a week off.

KW


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

k9wernet said:


> Winter survival in the summer? How does that work? :lol:
> 
> I'm intrigued, but lack the confidence/experience/know-how. Wouldn't want to be a burden.
> 
> ...


 
Summer months emplying that I would have more time available.:lol:


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

I played enough in the army with cold weather training and cold weather surivival.Break glass only when necessary now.


----------



## lonetracker (Mar 6, 2006)

i just spoted this.if you were in the up i might be crazy enough to try.i am out in the big woods(as far as i can get with no snowmobile)most weekends and think about staying lots of times but allways chicken out.i know i could survive,but also know i would spend the night shiverin with little sleep.weird coincidence i packed up my sleeping bag, some food,and my hammock and spent the night in a nice cedar swamp the night before last.only got down to 10deg.stayed warm all night.passed up 3 porkys ate the food i brought.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Well, I guess I'll go by myself.  

Gotta hunt'in show to do the next few days, but should have some time next week.

I'll post pics of my shelter, fire board and other stuff I make while out there.

Anybody decides that they wanna go, give me a shout.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

lonetracker said:


> i just spoted this.if you were in the up i might be crazy enough to try.i am out in the big woods(as far as i can get with no snowmobile)most weekends and think about staying lots of times but allways chicken out.i know i could survive,but also know i would spend the night shiverin with little sleep.weird coincidence i packed up my sleeping bag, some food,and my hammock and spent the night in a nice cedar swamp the night before last.only got down to 10deg.stayed warm all night.passed up 3 porkys ate the food i brought.


Great pic. Were you by yourself ? 
Is than an enclosed hammock ? I pick up wool army blankets at yard sales when I can find'em and came across a wool sleeping bag " blanket " Slide your bag right inside it and your good to go. It'd work great in that.

I always carry one in the truck in winter too, just never know when you might need it.


----------



## lonetracker (Mar 6, 2006)

cant wait to see the pics.way to stay the course,going out by yourself!
yes the hammock is encloused(i slept with my head stickin out all night otherwise i end up with a tent full of frost from my breath) it allso has a tarp,which i decided not to use cause it was so stary.i was indeed alone
more then you wanted to know about hammocks

http://www.hammockforums.net/?

wood love to have a wool liner.me loves da wool


----------



## wolflaker4life (Jan 11, 2010)

when are you doing this? where? sounds interesting. i'm laid off so i have the time, but i'm laid off and dont have the money; unless its not too far from muskegon(say, 2hrs or less). i usually bring a wool blanket and fire starting stuff on my hunts because i tend to walk for an hour or so, possible snow covering my tracks, with a compass that seems like it came from a cereal box. please e-mail me the details. [email protected]. thanks


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Actually sounds like fun TH. I would have to pass this time, but with a bit of notice this fall, may look to give it a try. Be safe, post pictures.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Lonetracker...

Ever think about a cedar lined snow cave? Your already between two uprooted trees..your shelter is more than 1/2 finished for you.

Or spike two poles and string up you hammock where the fire is. That way your out of any wind and have the tree root as a heat reflector. Then pile fire wood under neath you. That way it not only fills the air void under you, but also drys out your night's fire wood and keeps it with in easy reach.
You made it through the night, that IS a major accomplishment! Nows the time to re-evaluate and see where you can improvise, adapt and improve upon the situation.

Anyone who is not positive they know exactly what to do and how to do it should be considering Thunderheads offer.


----------



## Stiny357 (Nov 8, 2009)

So, did you go out? I would love to do something like this. I could do a two day weekend sometime, 4 days would take some advanced notice to get off work and explain to the wife why I have to go do this !


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I pay my mortgage every month so I have a nice warm place to rest at night. I see no point in it personally I will stay warm on the couch and watch Bear Grylls do that stuff lol

Ganzer


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Huge difference between watching how to, and having done it. Everyone who hunts should spend at least one overnight in the Winter.


----------

